# تصميم و تطوير مفصــــــــل الحــــــــــوض الكلـــي الصناعـــي في جسم الأنســـان



## حسنين علي موسى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

تصميم و تطوير مفصــــــــل الحــــــــــوض الكلـــي الصناعـــي في جسم الأنســـان

إن عملية استبدال المفاصل البشرية و تعويضها بأخرى صناعية تمثل المعالجة المثالية و الكفؤة لأمراض المفاصل المستعصية ، حتى من الناحية الاقتصادية فهي تعتبر من الأساليب الممتازة إذا ما قورنت بباقي العمليات الجراحية الأخرى ، لذلك تقدر بعض الإحصائيات العالمية بحدوث الملين عملية إستبدال لمفصل الحوض في العالم سنوياً. 

إن مفصل الحـــوض Hip Joint هو من أهم المفاصل البشرية في جسم الأنسان و ذلك لدوره المحوري في تحمـل الوزن الكلــي للجسم و الأحمال الأخرى المترتبة عن الحركة بإتجاهاتها المختلفة مما سيؤدي إلى زيادة إستقرار وإتزان الجسم خلال الفعاليات الحياتية المختلفة ..

يمكن إعتبار عملية الاستبدال الكلي لمفصل الحـوض (TOTAL HIP ARTHROPLASTY ) من العمليات الأكثر شيوعاً ونجاحاً على مستوى معالجة أمراض العظام في العالم ، فهي غالباً ما تؤدي إلى تخفيف شدة الألم وتقييد الحركة الحيوية لمفصـل مهم و حيوي كمفصل الحـوض والتي يعاني منها نسبة غير قليلة من الناس .

لذلك أستخدمت العديد من التصاميم و المواد والتقنيات الخاصة بالوسائل الكفيلة والبديلة لتعويض هذا المفصل ( HIP JOINT PROSTHESES ) لكي تهدف إلى إنجاح وظيفة المفصل الصناعي واستمراريته لأطول فترة في جسم الإنسان لتساعده في إتمام فعالياته الحياتية على أفضل ما يمكن ....

أرجـو من أن تكون الفقــرة المرفقــة (PPS) ذات عــون و فائـدة لمختصــــي الهندســـة الطبيـــة في تقييم الخطوات الرئيسة لتصميم وتطوير مفصـل الحـوض الكلـي الصناعـي وتحقيق الهدف المنشود منه لغرض تحسين أدائه داخل جسم الإنسان من المرضى بأمراض المفاصل و العظام أو من المصابين و المعاقين نتيجة للحوادث و الحروب. 


والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي
E-mail Address : HasAli76***********

بغــــــداد - العــــراق



Design and Development of Total Artificial Hip Joint


One million total hip replacements are carried out in the world per a year in order to relief the patient's pain and reduce the restriction of the hip joint's movement.

The basic idea of total hip replacement is resurfacing the diseased hip joint through replacing it with another one made of synthetic material.

Typical total artificial hip joint prostheses are comprised of the same basic parts as the natural hip joint involved with, as well as to provide more natural shape and function.

It consists of a cup, a head and a stem that made of several materials selected due to their mechanical properties and biocompatibility.

The femoral shaft component is a long stem placed into the marrow cavity of the femur bone and ending up with a short neck section.

On the neck, the head is attached as a ball-shaped component that replaces the damaged femoral head.

The acetabular cup component is implanted into the acetabulum of the natural hip socket in the [/CENTER][/RIGHT][/LEFT]pelvic bone.

The artificial hip cups are usually made from Ultra High Molecular Weight Polyethylene (UHMWPE), while the femoral heads and stems are usually of ****llic made of Cobalt-Chromium, Stainless-Steel or Titanium Alloys. Recently, Ceramics on Ceramics materials pairings are used for total artificial hip joints due to their high wear resistance. 

Eng. Hassanain AL-IRAQI

B.Sc. in Biomedical Engineering 2000
M.Sc. in Medical Engineering 2004


----------



## Bioengineer (13 أكتوبر 2006)

ماشاء الله شرح جميل استمتعت بقرائته والملف المرفق

سلمت يداك على هذا المجهود.

فعلا كنا بحاجة لهذا النوع من المعلومات.


----------



## ابو سند (13 أكتوبر 2006)

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز

شكراعلى هذة المعلومات الجيدة 

الى الامام اخي العزيز


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (13 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ م/ حسنين العراقي .

مجهود تشكر عليها وجزاك الله الف خير .

من خلال علمي بالأجزاء التعويضية لجسم الأنسان انها اجزاء تم تصميمها في السابق كأشكال

ثابتة وبأحجام مختلفة حسب مقاسات جسم الأنسان . والتغير الذي لمسته من خلال التقرير

هو ادخال معدن التيتانيوم في تكوين الأوستن مور لتقليل الأحتكاك وخفة الوزن ومقاوم اكثر. ثم 

التطرق الى السيراميك لأكثر صلادة ونعومة الأسطح واقل احتكاك .

هذه امور مكانيكية تعتمد على التصميم الميكانيكي من ناحية مقاومة المواد والمعادن .

هل ممكن ان توضح لنا مع الشكر الجزيل دور المهندس الطبي في تطوير هذه الأجزاء

التي يستخدمها طبيب الكسور التي يتم زرعها او تثبيتها في جسم الأنسان ؟

البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

الأخ البغــــدادي العزيز .....

إن بعض الأجوبة على سؤالك موجودة ضمن ملاحظتك القيمة .... فا للمهندس الطبي عدة أدوار مهمة تشتمل ، كما ذكرت ، في تصميم تلك الأجزاء ( الصناعية ) البديلة بخصائص و مواصفات مشابهة قدر الأمكان للأجزاء الطبيعية ( مفصل الحوض ) من خلال الشكل والحجم .. وحتى من خلال التركيب ... مما يتطلب معرفة جيدة بموضوع الــ Biomechanics .. ومراعاة بعض الشروط والإعتبارات ( Design Considerations ) ... لأن هذة الأجزاء ( البديلة ) ستكون هي المسوؤلة عن القيام بالوظائف الحيوية للعضو أو الجزء المستبدل ... أما بالنسبة للمواد المستخدمة في تصنيع تلك الأجزاء فبالإضافة إلى وجوب تمتعها بالخواص الهندسية الميكانيكية التي ذكرتها ... يجب ان تتمتع بخاصية مهمة جداً الا وهي ... الـ Biocompatibility ... خصوصاً بأن تلك الأجزاء ستبقى ممزروعة داخل جسم الأنسان لمدة طويلة مما يعرضها إلى التعامل و التفاعل مع السوائل المختلفة الموجودة داخل جسم الأنسان .. أن معرفة خواص تلك المواد ( والتي يصطلح عليها بالـ Biomaterials )ومدى تفاعلها مع السوائل الموجودة داخل الجسم وكيفية تأثيرها عليه .. بأعتقادي يعتبر من الأدوار المهمة للمهندس الطبي ... فما الفائدة إذا أستطعنا من إصلاح جزء و إعطاب أخر .

هذا من جانب .... من جانب أخر .... تقع على المهندس الطبي مسوؤلية أخرى في هذا المجال بما يتعلق تطوير مفصل الحوض الصناعي بشكل يوفر أكثر حماية و راحة للأنسان الذي زرع له هذا المفصل ... خصوصاً إذا قدر بقاء المفصل مزروعاً لأطول فترة ممكنة ... هذة المتطلبات قد ساهمت وبشكل كبير إلى تصميم الـ Instrumented Hip Implants ... حيث تتم الأستعانة ببعض الأجزاء والدوائر الألكترونية المعروفة وتصنيعها في ضمن المفصل المزروع من أجل حل بعض المشاكل المتوقع حصولها ... مثلاً ... لقياس التغييرات الحاصلة في درجة حرارة الجسم مع الجزء الجديد المزروع ... كذلك معرفة قياس الأحمال التي يتحملها المفصل الجديد و كيفية تأثيرها على إستقرار الجسم أثناء فعاليات الحركة المختلفة ... وهناك ما هو أهم ... الا وهو معرفة حصول تراخي أو عدم التحام كامل ( Loosening ) بين الأجزاء المتمفصلة ... حيث يتعذر تشخيص تلك الحالة بدقة بإستخدام أساليب التشخيص الطبي المعروفة ( X-Ray + CT Scan ........ ) ... بحيث تم اللجوء إلى تصميم دائرة كهربائية بسيطة ( Tuned Circuit ) مع المفصل المزروع وبالإعتماد على المبدأ الهندسي المعروف بالـ الحث الكهرومغناطيسي ..... 

كل هذا يشكل مهام إضافية لا يضطلع بها الا ... ... المهنـــدس الطبــــــــي .

أرجو أن تكـــون هــذة الأجابة شافية و وافية قدر الأمكــــــان .... مع شكـــري الجزيــــــل لتلك الملاحظـــــــات القيــــمــــــــــة والتي أرجو إستمــــرارهـــــــــــــــــــــــا .... 

والسـلام عليكـــم ....................

م . حــســــــــــــــــــــنــــيـــــن الـعــــــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (14 أكتوبر 2006)

هذا هو عهدي بك يا استاذي الكبير


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (14 أكتوبر 2006)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــراً جـزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً لكلمـــــــــاتـــــــــــك الرقيقـــــــــــــــــــــــــــة يا عزيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزي مهــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــدي ....... أن شـاء الله دائمـــــــــــــاً أكـــون عند حســــــــــن ظنكـــــــــــــم ..................


----------



## lady moon (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكراعلى هذة المعلومات الجيدة


----------



## Bioengineer (22 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هذه الأضافة

كل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## احمد صلاح السيسي (22 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## *®Dr. Kawara* (24 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا على هده المعلومات


----------



## alaazng (19 نوفمبر 2006)

معلومات رائعه وقيمه جدا وارجو الافاده باحدث المنتجات ونوعيه المنتجات الموجوده فى هذا الملف


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (19 نوفمبر 2006)

أحدث النماذج المستخدمة من مفاصل الحوض الصناعية ... هو ذلك المصنوع من مادة السيراميك Ceramic Hip Implants ، حيث تصنع كامل مكونات المفصل الصناعي بالنسبة لكل من الـ Femoral Head Component و الـ Acetabular Cup Component من هذه المادة التي تتميز بميزات وصفات هندسية ( ممتازة ) من مقاومتها الجيدة للتأكل و الصدأ Wear Resistance و كفائتها العالية و قبولها عند زرعها داخل جسم الأنسان Good Biocompatibility .... الا إن المشكلة الوحيدة التي تواجه المرضى و المصابين ... هي الكلفة الباهضة جداً لتلك الأنواع مما سيقتصر إستخدامها على فئة معينة قليلة من البشر الميسورين إقتصادياً ..... كما إن البحوث و التجارب العلمية جارية و مستمرة سواء لتطوير المواد المستخدمة أو لأكتشاف مواد جديدة بمواصفات أحسن خصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بالنقطتين المذكورتين أعلاه .... 

تحياتـــــــــــــــــــــــــي ....

م. حـســــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــــــــــــراقــــــــــــــــي


----------



## alaazng (20 نوفمبر 2006)

متشكر جدا لاهتمامك بالرد السريع ولكنى لمعلوماتى باخر مؤتمر طبى اشتركت فيه يخص جراحه العظام كان هناك دراسات تحارب استخدام المفصل السيراميكى لانه من مواصفاته انه لا يتحمل الصدمات وانه قد حدث وتم كسر اكثر من مفصل حوض سيراميكى قد ركب لمرضى نتيجه للصدمات وان الجراحين الكبار فى مصر يناادون باستخدام تقنيه جديده وهى metal to metal حتى تثبت كفائتها او فشلها وارجوا ان يكون ردى هذا يكون به الافاده


----------



## مخترع (21 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة . 
اتمنى يكون القادم افضل .
مخترع


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز alaazeng ....

في البدء شكراً على كلماتكم الطيبة ... وأنا على أتم الإستعداد للأجابة عن جميع أستفساراتك حول هذا الموضوع ...... 

عزيزي .... أوكد لك بان مادة السيراميك هي المادة الأكثر مناسبة في تصميم و تصنيع المفاصل الصناعية المزروعة داخل جسم الإنسان وكما تشير إليه أخر المؤتمرات العلمية المختصة في مجال طب العظام والمفاصل والتي جرت في السويد و المملكة المتحدة هذا العام .... كما إن الـ Metallic Prostheses قد كانت الأنواع الأولى المستخدمة للمفاصل الصناعية ومنذ عشرات السنين ..... حتى أستحدث العالم البريطاني Sir Charnely مطلع ستينيات القرن الماضي مادة بوليمر البلاستيك UHMWPE خصوصاً في تصميم الـ Acetabular Cups ..... أما في الوقت الحاضر ... فكما ذكرت لك .... الأتجاه صار نحو إستخدام السيراميك ( خصوصاً الـ Alumina & Zirconia ) لما يتمتع به من مواصفات هندسية جيدة نسباً مقارنة بباقي المواد المستخدمة سابقاً .... سوف تجد في الموقع التالي مقارنة لتلك المواصفات بين أهم المواد المستخدمة في المفاصل الصناعية :
www.orthoteers.co.uk

تحياتي و سلامي لكم ......

م. حـســــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز alaazeng ....

في البدء شكراً على كلماتكم الطيبة ... وأنا على أتم الإستعداد للأجابة عن جميع أستفساراتك حول هذا الموضوع ...... 

عزيزي .... أوكد لك بان مادة السيراميك هي المادة الأكثر مناسبة في تصميم و تصنيع المفاصل الصناعية المزروعة داخل جسم الإنسان وكما تشير إليه أخر المؤتمرات العلمية المختصة في مجال طب العظام والمفاصل والتي جرت في السويد و المملكة المتحدة هذا العام .... كما إن الـ Metallic Prostheses قد كانت الأنواع الأولى المستخدمة للمفاصل الصناعية ومنذ عشرات السنين ..... حتى أستحدث العالم البريطاني Sir Charnely مطلع ستينيات القرن الماضي مادة بوليمر البلاستيك UHMWPE خصوصاً في تصميم الـ Acetabular Cups ..... أما في الوقت الحاضر ... فكما ذكرت لك .... الأتجاه صار نحو إستخدام السيراميك ( خصوصاً الـ Alumina & Zirconia ) لما يتمتع به من مواصفات هندسية جيدة نسباً مقارنة بباقي المواد المستخدمة سابقاً .... سوف تجد في الموقع التالي مقارنة لتلك المواصفات بين أهم المواد المستخدمة في المفاصل الصناعية :

http://www.healthpointcapital.com/r...orthopedic_biomaterials_2005_report/index.php

تحياتي و سلامي لكم ......

م. حـســــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (23 نوفمبر 2006)

الأخوة الأعزاء .

تحية طيبة .

سأبيّن لكم مواصفات كلا المعدنين التيتانيوم والسيراميك .

التينانيوم :طري القوام ,خفيف الوزن في قشرته معدن ثمين عالي الكلفة .

مميزاته و خواصه :
1- ناقل سئ للحرارة .
2- النفوذية الشعاعية .
3-لايصدأ ولماع .
4-عملية لحامه بأركون وينصهر بواسطة القوس الكهربائي .
5-املس ويمتلك توازن غير عادي في حالة السباكة الدقيقة .
6-خفة وزنه ومتانته وقلة احتكاكه .
7-مرن .

السيراميك :

1-اكثر صلادة .
2-خفيف الوزن .
3-قليل الأحتكاك ولايتأكل .
4-املس .
5-هش .
6- لايصدأ ولماع .
7-يقاوم الأضرار .
8-ثمين .
9-مكلف جدأ في تصنيعه حيث تستخدم ميتالوجي المساحيق بالضغط والحرارة .

من خلال هذه الصفات والمواصفات نجد ان السيراميك بسبب هشاشيته يتهشم في الصدمات العالية .

وعادتأ الذي يزرع عظم بديل في جسده لايمكنه القفز وممارسة الألعاب الرياضية العنيفة او الشاقة .

وهذه حقيقة علمية ثابتة .

تحياتي للجميع .


البغدادي


----------



## محمد سمير كاظم (5 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله الى الاخ والاستاذ م. حسنين العراقي سلمت يداك وحفظك الله على هذه المواضيع الشيقه في الهندسة الطبية وارجو ان تستمر على هذا الابداع . اخوك محمد من العراق


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ العزيز ..... محمد سمير كاظم

شكراً جزيلاً على كلماتك الطيبة .... وجزاك الله الف خير .... إن شاء الله أكون دائماً عند حسن ظنكم

والسلام عليكم ........

م. حـســــــنـيـن العـــــــراقــــــــــي


----------



## محمد عبد الباسط (6 ديسمبر 2006)

فعلا شرح وافى وجميل
ربنا معاك ان شاء الله ويجعله فى ميزان حساناتك


----------



## عمر دعبول (4 يونيو 2007)

اذا ممكن مقارنة علمية بين مواصفات انواع المفاصل او أي ملفات عن هذا الموضوع أي ملفات وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عمر دعبول (4 يونيو 2007)

اذا ممكن أي ملفات PDF عن طرقة حساب الحمولة الأعظمية و عزم الفتل على مفصل الورك أو أي كتاب أو بحث 
أنا بحاجة مااااااسة لهم ​


----------



## الصادق (5 يونيو 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (5 يونيو 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... عمر دعبول

أن من اهم نقاط المقارنة ( العلمية ) بين الأنواع المختلفة للمفاصل الصناعية ... هي هن طريق المقارنة بين المواد الحيوية - BIOMATERIALSالتي تُصنع منها تلك المفاصل .... إن شاء الله ستجد في الرابط التالي المعلومات المفيدة بشأن هذه النقطة 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//showthread.php?t=37552&goto=newpost


----------



## فاروق سعيد (7 يونيو 2007)

تشكر يهندسه


----------



## سوسو22083 (9 يونيو 2007)

مشكور علي الجهد الرائع


----------



## محمود ميكانيك (14 يونيو 2007)

الاستاذ العزيز انا مهتم بما تقوم بنشره واحتاج الى مساعده من عندك في ما يخص عظم الساق من حيث القوى المسلطه عليه والعضلات الرابطه وكل ما تعلق به واذا امكن تدلني على مواقع في الانترنتت وبحوث وغيرها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (15 يونيو 2007)

أخي العزيز .... محمود ميكانيك

الساق يتألف من عظمتين أساسيتين ( وليس من عظم واحد ) هما القصبة Tibia و الشظية Fibula - واللتان تشكلان ( من الأعلى ) بتمفصلهما مع عظم الفخذ Femur -مفصل معقد التركيب ومهم جداً لحركة الجسم هو مفصل الركبة - Knee Joint ..... بينما تشكلان بتمفصلهما ( من الأسفل ) مع عظمي عقب القدم Calcaneus والكرسوع Talus- مفصل الكاحل - Ankle Joint ..... 

اعتقد بأنك ستجد إن شاء الله بعض المعلومات المفيدة والأجابة لأستفساراتك في الرابط التالي :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=36976


----------



## المدير العام (16 يونيو 2007)

العلم نور - اشكركم على المجهود القيم


----------



## mago0 (17 يونيو 2007)

مشكور أخوي على المعلومات القيمة ............................


----------



## المهندس بلكس (16 يوليو 2008)

معلومات اكثر من رائعة


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (16 يوليو 2008)

عزيزي المهندس بلكس ... أشكرك جداً على مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الرائعة ... بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء ...

م. حــســـــــــــــــنـيـن العـــــراقـــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## أبو المصطفى (7 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر معلومات رائعة


----------



## ابو وسق الخفاجي (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم استاذ حسنين ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف احصل على معلومات اكثر حول هذاالموضوع وبالخصوص دراسة القوى المؤثرة عليه من خلال مصادر كتب او اطاريح معتبرة لديكم مع خالص الشكر والتقدير


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (28 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز أبو وسق ... وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ... أن معظم الكتب العلمية المختصة بالـ Biomechanics و الـ Tribology ... تتناول بشكل جيد تاثير القوى والعزوم والأحمال المؤثرة على مفاصل جسم الإنسان أوالمفاصل الصناعية المغروسة فيه ودراستها خلال فعاليات الحركة المختلفة ... أحد هذه الكتب هو كتاب Basic Biomechanics للمؤلفة Suzan Hill ... إن شاء الله ستجد في الرابط التالي مايفيدك وينفعك من معلومات ومرتسمات توضيحية حول موضوع مفصل الحوض الصناعي ... وبالتوفيق

http://www.fileupyours.com/view/165518/TAHJ .pps

م . حـــســـــــــــــــــــنــيــن العـــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم مشكورين


----------



## احسن مهندس طبي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

شيئ جميب ولا في الخيال شكرا اخي الكريم


----------



## الدنجوان العنيد (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المبرمج الحائر (26 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرأ للجهود المبذولة مع التقدير


----------

